

Major Facebook Insights Changes You Need To Know About - itsmikemags
http://blog.getpostrocket.com/2012/08/this-just-in-major-facebook-insights-changes-you-need-to-know-about/

======
alexlin
it's crazy it's taken facebook this long to actually give fan-specific
insights data... great read.

~~~
itsmikemags
yeah I agree. This will FINALLY let page owners understand how their content
resonates with their fans, rather than the friends of fans (who probably don't
care about their posts) the page also reaches through engagements.

